# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Ubuntu Specialised Support > System76 Support > [SOLVED] Ubuntu has experienced an internal error

## MoebusNet

I keep getting an error message that Ubuntu has experienced an internal error: colord has experienced a SIGSEGV in dbus_message_get_reply serial()

Launchpad has had bug reports on this going back about 6 months or so marked  "priority - low". My question is, is this something I can just ignore until Ubuntu or Debian come up with a fix, or is there something I need to do about it? There is one thread on this forum that addressed ownership of sys error logs being owned by colord, but I don't comprehend how that might apply to me.

----------


## 2F4U

If a bug report already exists, it is always a good idea to update the bug to let the developers know that there are more people that face the same problem.
Whether you can ignore the problem mostly depends on whether there are any consequences from the error message. Are any applications or the desktop crashing, do you experience freezes, or is it just an annoyance?

----------


## MoebusNet

OK, I'll look up the bug & put in my 2 cents. The error message offers to submit a bug, which I've done a few of times, mainly after updates failed to cure it.

Libre Office Spreadsheet acts wonky at times, but I haven't been able to pin it on the colord error.

----------


## MoebusNet

Colord still has the bug, but I don't get the error message anymore. This got rid of the error message:

http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1981696&page=3
Post #30

Marked as "SOLVED".

----------

